

Here Are Some Of The Problems Google Is Having With Its Self-Driving Cars - kunle
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-self-driving-car-problems-2013-3

======
rdl
Maybe in areas with high density of self-driving cars, the police/traffic
enforcement should have some special system for giving them extra input in
accident/construction/etc. zones. Everything else seems like it could be
solved, but at some level you might even have verbal instructions from a
parking attendant or traffic policeman, and if Google can solve that, they've
solved general AI probably.

~~~
dfc
It seems that we have no problem accepting "driverless cars" but we take for
granted that police/traffic enforcement will always be done by humans and will
only use sloppy human verbal/hand4ignal communication. From all the "slow down
my mommy works here" road signs it seems roadside construction is dangerous.
Why not use robotic traffic directors? And/or supplement the human with some
technology.

